# SLC or Summit which one is the cheapest option?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lodging is probably going to be cheaper around Salt Lake as long as you are not staying right at the area. 

Lift ticket wise. That can be a tough call. If you buy an Epic Pass now, your lift tickets are paid for and then Colorado would not be a bad deal. Lodging would probably be more, but if you look around there are deals.

If you are planning on buying lift tickets by the day, Salt Lake City without a doubt.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

The epic pass for breck keystone and a basin is so cheap! from what im researching day passes for the slc area are around 70 dollars. What about the transportation in SLC there are buses that run to the ski resorts that are close to budget hotels like super 8 days inn??? There are any decent hostels in the breckenridge are?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You'll have to pardon me, I have familiarity with SLC but I am not a local.

There is the Fireside Inn in Breck that is a hostel. Fireside Inn Bed & Breakfast and Hostel in Historic Breckenridge, Colorado: Welcome!

If you know your dates, you probably want to get a hold of them now about booking. I hear it gets booked up fast. 

The Alpine Inn in Frisco seems to be a cheaper alternative too.

If don't mind driving a bit, Fairplay might be a good alternative for cheap accommodations. I think it is about 45 minutes to Breck from there. Warning though, the town is beat. Leadville aka Deadville is another spot and I think it is a little bit closer. 

For lift tickets around Salt Lake. The premier spots are going to be the most expensive. Alta (no snowboarding anyway), Snowbird, Park City, etc. Snowbird is outstanding, Park City not nearly as good but they have a name. Don't overlook spots like Solitude, Brighton, or north of Salt Lake, Powder Mountain and Snobasin. Lift tickets at those resorts generally run up to around $60. Most of the ski shops in town sell discount tickets. Last time I bought a lit ticket for Snobasin, I got it for under $60. Both of those areas are sweet, and see much less traffic than the Salt Lake ski areas. 

Salt Lake does have buses that run up the canyons. Sandy is the town to stay in from what I remember. There are several hotels with bus routes that go right by them. Again, the locals should be able to hook you up with this info better than I can.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You can stay in Georgetown too, just on the east side of the tunnel basically like 30-40 min from Breck, 20 from Abasin.

I'd suggest you check out Loveland or Copper as well, their season passes will run about the same price (Loves cheaper). With a Loveland pass you could shoot down to Monarch(there is cheap lodging in Salida for when u goto Monarch) for 3 days too(3 days free incl with season pass). G-town is only like 12 minutes from the lot at Loveland and lodging there is cheap and available.

If you're on a budget you may appreciate the "scene" at these other 2 spots as well. The Epic pass is cheap but every other aspect of riding those mountains is gonna try to rape your wallet(parking, $20 beer, you name it, imagine being a tourist in NYC during the summer, welcome to Summit County winter, brought to you by Vail). The only reason you should consider the Epic (IMO) is if you are here to take advantage of some epic parks, which Breck and Shitstone both have.

Otherwise the other mountains have better terrain, smaller crowds, cheaper passes and generally easier access (free parking, closer to cheaper lodging). FWIW Over the past 3 years I have had all 3 of the passes in question.

Copper has their own lodging and often pretty great deals (ie. lift tix incl, season pass discount, non-holiday times discount)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You know I thought about suggesting Georgetown or even Idaho Springs. The reason I didn't is that he said two weeks with as much riding as possible. The hitch with staying in those town is weekend traffic is the serious suck. Where as getting to Fairplay or Leadville will not be that sort of problem.


----------



## hvalley76 (Oct 17, 2007)

I was thinking of doing this:

Ski Salt Lake Super Pass | Ski Deals & Discounts

this year. Discount on 4 resorts, well 3 excluding Alta, and transit included. Seems like a deal? Flying into SLC hopefully won't need a car at all.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

hvalley76 said:


> I was thinking of doing this:
> 
> Ski Salt Lake Super Pass | Ski Deals & Discounts
> 
> this year. Discount on 4 resorts, well 3 excluding Alta, and transit included. Seems like a deal? Flying into SLC hopefully won't need a car at all.


Make sure your hotel/lodging is along the ski shuttle route, or you'll probably wish you had a car.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> You know I thought about suggesting Georgetown or even Idaho Springs. The reason I didn't is that he said two weeks with as much riding as possible. The hitch with staying in those town is weekend traffic is the serious suck. Where as getting to Fairplay or Leadville will not be that sort of problem.


I dunno, is that 2 weeks with 3 weekends or 1? Getting to Loveland from Gtown even with traffic is not a big deal, such a short distance you can just chill at the bar or whatever, if only 1 weekend I'd get the Loveland pass and go spend the weekend at Monarch.

I don't know why I tell people to go to Loveland...it sucks! Stay away! The lifts are slow and its super windy and icy and cold!


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

Im checking accomodation in midvalley is it close to the ski buses? do i really need a car in salt lake?? can i park for free at the ski resorts?? are u guys sure i can get lift tickets at any ski shop in slc for 60 bucks??? i cant go to loveland and a-basin im comming with my cousin and he is a bitch he just want to go to ''big resorts''


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The local Utards will need to chime in as to who usually has discount day passes and where they are sold. I know I had no problems finding tickets inder $60 for Powder Mountain and Snobasin by Ogden. Snobasin was one of the main Olympic venues, it is a pretty good area. 

If you ar e going to be stubborn about going to Snowbird that one is going to cost you. No way around it. So get tour rape kit out. 

I do also believe that Park City and the Canyons still offer a free lift ticket for the day you arrive in Salt Lake. Google it. If your flight gets in by mid morning, it is not hard at all to get a half day in. Takes maybe 45 minutes to get to Park City from the airport. Of course a car will really help in that endeavour.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Snowklinger, I wasn't really concerned about getting to the area. More about getting back to their accommodations. For us metro types, well that is part of the package. For a vacationer, that is probably more of a headache than you want to deal with when there are similar options that avoid it altogether. I know I would choose the latter.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

Arapahoe basin is selling ticket for next season for like 120 bucks for 4 days suddenly a-basin and loveland seems a good option acctually.
Do u guys think that theres enough terrain in these two resorts for like a 12 days trip? Are they far from each other so that i had to change my accomodation?? i know that im beeing a bitch cuz any of these resorts will blow my mind we are used to shitty ski resorts in argentina and chile


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

snowklinger said:


> I don't know why I tell people to go to Loveland...it sucks! Stay away! The lifts are slow and its super windy and icy and cold!


:thumbsup:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

WoodsBar said:


> Arapahoe basin is selling ticket for next season for like 120 bucks for 4 days suddenly a-basin and loveland seems a good option acctually.
> Do u guys think that theres enough terrain in these two resorts for like a 12 days trip? Are they far from each other so that i had to change my accomodation?? i know that im beeing a bitch cuz any of these resorts will blow my mind we are used to shitty ski resorts in argentina and chile


Shitty ski resorts in Chile and Argentina? From what I've heard, there are some pretty killer ski areas in both countries that hold their own against any in the world. 

A basin and Loveland are small, but I think there is more than enough terrain for you at either. Copper, Keystone, and Breck are also close by if you need to change it up for a day.


----------



## WoodsBar (Oct 19, 2012)

killclimbz said:


> Shitty ski resorts in Chile and Argentina? From what I've heard, there are some pretty killer ski areas in both countries that hold their own against any in the world.


To be honest the chilean resorts especially valle nevado are actually pretty decent but the argetinian ones are really outdated, just came back from bariloche and the same as always huge crowds expensive lift passes and old lifts. I heard they had an accident with one their old lifts the week before i arrived and there were seriously injured people.
But in both countries if they get a tenth of the snow u guys get in colorado is already an EPIC winter.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Shitty ski resorts in Chile and Argentina? From what I've heard, there are some pretty killer ski areas in both countries that hold their own against any in the world.
> 
> A basin and Loveland are small, but I think there is more than enough terrain for you at either. Copper, Keystone, and Breck are also close by if you need to change it up for a day.


I was planning a summer tour of S America for their resorts but after a very cursory search called it off. Sounded similar to what WoodsBar is describing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

jdang307 said:


> I was planning a summer tour of S America for their resorts but after a very cursory search called it off. Sounded similar to what WoodsBar is describing.


There are tons of south Americans up here in winter and they all report the same as woodsbar.


----------

